# Volunteer opportunities in Lahore



## waleedk87 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi

I just got done with my A level and wanted to volunteer at a hospital so that I can get a feel of medicine as a career and know whether I want to pursue it. Does anyone know of any hospital that offers volunteer oppertunities to school students?

Secondly, I am preparing a questionnaire to ask current med students about life as a med students and what one should expect. Is anyone here willing to fill it? 

I will be grateful if you guys could help me out.

#happy #happy #happy #happy


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

Well I do know of one hospital, Shaukat Khanum Hospital. It was founded by Imran Khan and I think they're always in need for extra help beacuse I think Majority of the people there if not all get free treatment!
Its located in Lahore u can check out their site for more info:

Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre


----------



## waleedk87 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey thanks sadaf!!! anyone know of any place closer to defence ? if i can't find any, I'll choose shaukat khanum


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hmm don't know any myself, but if you find out do let us know


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

Im not sure at the moment if there is anything near def. but I can find out for u with in a few days!


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

what we exactly are supposed to do in volunteering can anyone please tell me?? because now a days i am totally free and want to do something useful!!


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

waleedk87 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got done with my A level and wanted to volunteer at a hospital so that I can get a feel of medicine as a career and know whether I want to pursue it. Does anyone know of any hospital that offers volunteer oppertunities to school students?
> 
> ...


well i reckon most of students will fill that out(questionnaire)#happy paste it here!:happy:​


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sammar said:


> well i reckon most of students will fill that out(questionnaire)#happy paste it here!:happy:​


check the date in 1st post of waleed ! its 5 years old 1. 
do you think; now he will be pasting questionnaire here........#confused#laugh#grin


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

anas90 said:


> check the date in 1st post of waleed ! its 5 years old 1.
> do you think; now he will be pasting questionnaire here........#confused#laugh#grin


whoops!#shocked i didn't notice that!thanks buddie#cool


----------

